# Arctic Cat plow



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Figured I'd warn you guys about them, Got a 60" with my '07 650 H1 and after plowing for a winter the wear bar is wasted (flipped it in Dec) and after running with some Cycle Country and Moose plows the AC poly blade is way too light. Snow it just runs up and over the CC and Moose plows pick up. Added the old wear bar from my Sno Way and it's little better but still can't run with the full steel blades. So unless your scraping a perfectly flat piece of asphault or concrete I'd go with something else.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a farmall 54" snow plow on mine that I made the push tubes. The blade itself weighs atleast 80-100lbs. And when it grabs the concrete or asphalt it scraps better then my 8ft fisher.


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

i would look at this it will help a lot 



. also they just came out with a hardened wear bar.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 60" Arctic Cat plow on my 2004 500 and I haven't had any probablems with it.


----------

